# BIEMMEZETA Crono Star  mid 80's Road bike



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 2, 2018)

So, this was my mid-life purchase some years ago. I raced one back in the mid 80's when they were new to the market. Biemmezeta Crono Star.. A very FAST frame design. Criteriums were my thing and this bike cornered like it was on rails.
  I'm getting ready to dis-assemble and sell the frameset. Reality setting in that those days are gone.
 This bike has really nice original paint for 30+ years ...It was well taken care of.
  It was set up with Campy 10 spd shifter..


----------



## Mr.RED (Jun 2, 2018)

That's one sweet looking bike.  I love that drilled seat post.


----------



## petritl (Jun 2, 2018)

You should put a  forsale post on the classified board, what size is it?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 3, 2018)

did you use some type of cam adapter to handle the cable pull difference between Campy shifters and SRAM RD?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 3, 2018)

..


bulldog1935 said:


> did you use some type of cam adapter to handle the cable pull difference between Campy shifters and SRAM RD?



 No adapter, it shifts good enough for me. Campy 10 spd levers with the SRAM derailleur is a close match. I'm not racing, so the shifts don't need to be perfect. Thankfully most are right on.
 It will be for sale once it's broken down. 57cm center to center


----------



## juvela (Jun 4, 2018)

-----

IIRC this is the first BMZ product I have seen wearing BMZ transfers.  All of the others have been contract builds.  Does anyone have any idea what fraction of their production is sold under their own name?

-----


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 4, 2018)

More pics.. Frame only. Showing some of the paint flaws. Not bad for a 32 year old  bike. Seat tube rub was common due to the closeness of the tire.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2018)

the all-internal cable routing is a nice touch on the frame


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 11, 2018)

Elegant looking bike


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Nov 16, 2018)

Just arrived from Romania, a shifter mount with lever stops.  This was the original style before Gipiemme made a newer version.
As soon as I get a box, it will be sold.










This picture shows how the one on the bike(2 pieces on left) should have looked before someone cut the lever stops off.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 15, 2018)

Well, I have a box to ship it.. Should I add any packing material ? Or will FedEx deliver it safely as is ?


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 19, 2018)

Let packing begin... I'm gonna have fun with this one


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 23, 2018)

How's this packing job ? Some scrap wood , shrink wrap and tape. On its way to a new home


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 23, 2018)

you did great - the thing that usually gets bent is the RD dropout, so you may need some extra support/lift on the left rear dropout.


----------



## Flaroc01 (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks for all the effort in packing it so carefully and thanks for including all the extras. The frame will be well recieved here since it'll be the end of a 30 year wait for one. I'll post pictures of the project at different stages of the restoration. Happy holidays everyone!


----------

